# few questions before I buy



## hammy11111 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello I am looking at buying a sears ss 16 with kwik way loader. the price is pretty good I think but was wondering if and where to get replacement blades for the mower. I dont know exact year of the tractor until I buy it and get a chance to check serial numbers. the other question is there anything I should be watching for before I buy it?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

When you get the tractor, note the Sears 917.xxxxx number and go to-
searspartsdirect.com

From there, you should be able to get the PN-
Then Google AYP + PN


----------

